# Premature?



## ZenDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't grow, though I wish I could, the guy I get my stuff from on the other, has been growing for a couple years now. I only ask on this forum because of all the folks that might know the answer to this question it would be you all! 

Anyhow, he typically gets me some fairly good quality buds, and they are usually quite pungent to say the least. Recently however he gave me a sack with the disclaimer; he said that these were harvested a little premature. It looks decent enough, at least, not any different than it usually does, but it hardly smells at all. My question for you all is, should I let this dry a bit before smoking it? Is there any particular indication that its at least mature enough to smoke? Or is it a lost cause?


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 14, 2010)

If you've got the time, you could put it up in a Mason jar for a couple of months and that may or may not help.

I don't know your friend but I've been where you are before many, many times.  Translation: This stuff isn't as good as what I usually get for you. 

The attack on the plant's maturity is where the uninitiate (the non-growing dealer) always go for excuses--they really don't know why that particular batch isn't as potent, but feel obligated to toss out some sales-goo to make it slide down easier. JMO.

You seem like a smart enough person.  Why not try your hand at growing?  Then you'll know why a particular bud isn't up to snuff cause you produced it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2010)

Keep in mind that smell often has nothing to do with potency.  I have had some great bud that had little or no smell and I have had bud that smelled wonderful and had little high to it.  

Bud that is harvested "prematurely" and bud that has not had an adequate drying period are 2 different things.  If the bud is not dry, you will need to let it dry some more just to prevent mold.


----------

